# fox/Coyote trapping cold weather???



## goosieloopsy (Sep 7, 2006)

I have been trapping now for 6 years now got the ****,beaver,muskrat and mink down. But have problems with trapping them coyote and fox period. Its cold now and have no idea on what to look for and how to set for them. Plus its froze out almost and makes it harder. Anything here to help will be great guys. Thanks Tom


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Cold weather trapping of coyote and fox is really not much different than trapping them earlier in the season... I use the same sets, but make more dirtholes in the later part of the season than I do in the early season... I usually use a "stronger" smelling lure as well. This is when you break out that stuff that melts nose hairs...but, useing the same "milder" lures will work too...just use a bit more than earlier in the season........ At this time of the season you need to think about useing something for anti-freezeing your traps too.

As to "what to look for"... This would pretty much be the same as during the earlier part of the season... The ground may be frozen, but there is still usually a lite covering of loose dirt in many areas... Look for coyotes and fox to be traveling the paths along or around bodies of water, trails connecting one patch of woods with another, trails leading to beaver dams, saddles between hills, two tracks or ATV trails thru woods or brushy areas, around any ponds that set up in timbered areas, along the very back of a field, along a brushy finger or fence line that sticks out into cleared areas...etc... At most larger farms and ranches they will have one or more "bone yards", places where they drag or dump animals that have died... You can bet that every coyote in the area knows where these bone yards are, and trails leading to them are always good producers... Make sets in these bone yards... flat and post sets worked best for me here, but walk-thrus and triangle sets work well also...but don't set closer than about 25 or 30 feet from a carcass, or you will have problems with possums and crows..... Hope this helps.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I agree, use more dirtholes and scent posts this time of year. Either invest in or make a good bait to use with a strong call scent. As the year continues mix in more and more flat sets. Also collect all of the dry dirt you can now and mix it with glycerin.


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Dont be afraid to make your dirtholes "loud", make a hole that looks like somethings been working it. Especially when the snow flies. Thats your best call lure. A skunk essence based lure is also effective in the cold.


----------

